# رسالة الى كل مشرف ومدير والاستاذ روك على راسهم؟؟



## بنت المسيح (20 يوليو 2009)

_*عاوزة اقولكم على فكلره حلوة لية منعملش فى منتدى التعارف والترحيب القائات الخاصة مع الاعضاء الجديدة وبكدة ممكن نعرفهم اكتر بدل مبنعملة للعضو القديم اللى نعرفة وبكدة المحبة تزيد والترابط فى المسيح يزيد اية رايكم مستنية ردودكم*_​:11_1_211v::36_3_16::675be:


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (20 يوليو 2009)

مش فاهمة


----------



## بنت المسيح (20 يوليو 2009)

يعنى يا فراشة ان التعارف واللقاء الخاص يكون مع الاعضاء الجديدة مش اللى عارفنهم نتعرف على الجديد احسن منعرف اللى عارفنهم قبل كدة فهمتى


----------



## just member (20 يوليو 2009)

*طيب ما الاعضاء المباركين بيبقو جدد بردو وبنبقى مانعرفش عنهم اى حاجة *
*وبعدين هما موجودين بشكل متواصل بمعنى ان يهمنا نعرف عنهم*
*بعكس العضو اللى ييجى يسجل واحتمال مانشوفهوش تانى*
*اتمنى تكون الفكرة وصلت*
**
*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## just member (20 يوليو 2009)

الرب يعنى قال:


> يعنى يا فراشة ان التعارف واللقاء الخاص يكون مع الاعضاء الجديدة مش اللى عارفنهم نتعرف على الجديد احسن منعرف اللى عارفنهم قبل كدة فهمتى


*يعنى انت عايز تقولى انك تعرف عن الاعضاء المباركين كلهم اكتر من اسمهم اللى متواجدين بية على المنتدى؟؟؟؟* 
*ها الناس اصبح موثوق منها جدا وبالتالى يهمنا جدا نعرف عنها ونتواصل من خلال القاء لصداقة جميلة* 
*يلا شد حيلك وخد العضوية وانشاللة بيكون الك مكان فى ها القائات*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## بنت المسيح (20 يوليو 2009)

_*طب فيها اية لما نعمل القاء مع الاثنين وكدة نعرف القديم والجديد​*_


----------



## just member (20 يوليو 2009)

الرب يعنى قال:


> _*طب فيها اية لما نعمل القاء مع الاثنين وكدة نعرف القديم والجديد​*_


*مافيهاش اكتر من اللى شرحتهولك يا استاذى العزيز*
**​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (20 يوليو 2009)

اللقاء الخاص مع الاعضاء المباركين

الناس اللي اتعاملنا معاها وعرفناها مع مرور الوقت

بنبقى عاوزين نتعرف عليهم اكتر

لكن عضو مسجل جديد منعرفهوش طبيعي مايهمناش اننا نعرف عنة اكتر 

لكن حد اتعاملنا معاة وحبناة عاوزين نعرف عنة اكتر

هى دي الفكرة

كمان اللقاء الخاص مش في قسم الترحيب والتعارف​


----------



## My Rock (20 يوليو 2009)

يُنقل الى زاوية الاقتراحات


----------



## My Rock (20 يوليو 2009)

صعب تطبيق فكرتك 
لإن الأعضاء الجدد كثيرين, مئات الأعضاء يسجلون كل يوم, سنتعرف على أي منهم؟ ومن سيضمن تواصلهم أو رغبتهم باللقاء أصلاً؟ و لماذا سيردوا على اسئلة أشخاص لا يعرفوهم؟
كل هذا يدفعنا الى تخصيص اللقاءات مع الأعضاء المشاركين في المنتدى بصورة كبيرة و مستمرة


----------



## بنت المسيح (20 يوليو 2009)

شكرا لتفاعلكم على فكرتى وانا مقتنعة بالفكرة ميرسى ليكم كلكم
                               الرب يسوع يكون معكم
                                                   سلامى ليكم


----------



## zama (21 يوليو 2009)

الحقيقة الفكرة حلوة ..

أستفسار ل "الرب يعنى "

هل حضرتك عايزة تعرفى بيانات أكتر عن الأعضاء ؟؟

لو هو ده المقصود فى الغالب هيكون الأقتراح مش مناسب لحفظ خصوصية العضو ..

هل حضرتك عايزة تتعرفى على طريقة تفكيرهم ومعرفة مبادئهم ؟؟

لو كان ده المقصود يبقى ممكن يتحقق عن طريق متابعة ردودهم على المواضيع المختلفة ..

أشكرك على أقتراحك  ..


----------



## بنت المسيح (21 يوليو 2009)

mena magdy said قال:


> الحقيقة الفكرة حلوة ..
> 
> أستفسار ل "الرب يعنى "
> 
> ...






مش بالظبط كدة كل اللى اقصدة هو اننا نعرف العضو نفسة وهل جاى ياخد الحاجة ويمشى والا هيكمل معانا ونستفاد منة ويفدنا وهو دة اللى انا قاصدى علية يعنى نعرف الناس اكتلر
يارب تكون الرسالة وصلت


----------

